# Section 304 2018 IBC



## Barry Clement (Aug 28, 2018)

im interested in anyones interpretation of the amended training and skill development. I have a gymnastics studio going into a type III/B building. the building is divided into two suites (one story). in the other suite is a full fledge workout gym classified as an A-3. the fractional factor does not work if I classify the studio as an A-3, so with the new interpretation I should be able to classify the studio as a class B. the building dept. says that by the ibc adding "and where not classified as a Group A occupancy" that they still have the ability to say that this is a gym. im looking for some input on this please.


----------



## RLGA (Aug 28, 2018)

What do you mean by "fractional factor"? Are you concerned about allowable area, occupant load, fire sprinkler installation, or some other concern related to occupancy classification?


----------



## cda (Aug 28, 2018)

How many Sq ft is each space??

Is the city under the 2018 or will they let you use it?


----------



## cda (Aug 28, 2018)

Business Group B occupancy includes, among others, the use of a building or structure, or a portion thereof, for office, professional or service-type transactions, including storage of records and accounts. Business occupancies shall include, but not be limited to, the following:


Airport traffic control towers


Ambulatory care facilities


Animal hospitals, kennels and pounds


Banks


Barber and beauty shops


Car wash


Civic administration


Clinic, outpatient


Dry cleaning and laundries: pick-up and delivery stations and self-service


Educational occupancies for students above the 12th grade


Electronic data processing


Food processing establishments and commercial kitchens not associated with restaurants, cafeterias and similar dining facilities not more than 2,500 square feet (232 m2) in area.


Laboratories: testing and research


Motor vehicle showrooms


Post offices


Print shops


Professional services (architects, attorneys, dentists, physicians, engineers, etc.)


Radio and television stations


Telephone exchanges


Training and skill development not in a school or academic program (this shall include, but not be limited to, tutoring centers, martial arts studios, gymnastics and similar uses regardless of the ages served, and where not classified as a Group A occupancy).


----------



## Barry Clement (Aug 28, 2018)

RLGA said:


> What do you mean by "fractional factor"? Are you concerned about allowable area, occupant load, fire sprinkler installation, or some other concern related to occupancy classification?


sprinklers are in already. not worried about occupant load-if I have to horn and strobe, I will. I do not meet the allowable area of the building if I try going with two Assemblies. I want to try and convince the city that this is a business by using the amended section 304 training and skills. the city just adopted the 2018 ibc last week. they say they need to look at it closer. im trying to pick brains for ammunition when I next meet with the city.


----------



## cda (Aug 28, 2018)

Barry Clement said:


> sprinklers are in already. not worried about occupant load-if I have to horn and strobe, I will. I do not meet the allowable area of the building if I try going with two Assemblies. I want to try and convince the city that this is a business by using the amended section 304 training and skills. the city just adopted the 2018 ibc last week. they say they need to look at it closer. im trying to pick brains for ammunition when I next meet with the city.





Need some sq ft for the various areas

Break them down


----------



## RLGA (Aug 28, 2018)

Then, as cda mentioned, what is the area of the building and each space?


----------



## Barry Clement (Aug 28, 2018)

cda said:


> How many Sq ft is each space??
> 
> Is the city under the 2018 or will they let you use it?


building total sq.ft. is 44393 gym space-18151 my space (for gymnastics studio) is 26241. they just adopted the 2018 last week (or so they say)


----------



## RLGA (Aug 28, 2018)

If your space is a single 26,241 sq. ft. area, then, yes, it is an assembly space, since the occupant load is 50 and greater. If your space is divided up into smaller spaces with each having an occupant load less than 50, then it would be classified as a Group B occupancy. Does either of the suites have offices or non-gym spaces? If so, what are the areas and uses of those spaces?

What is the wall construction between the two suites?


----------



## cda (Aug 28, 2018)

Nope ain’t going to make a B with that amount of sq ft


----------



## JPohling (Aug 28, 2018)

Keep all areas for gymnastics less than 2450 SF and perhaps you could make it.  Need them to be 49 occupants or less.


----------



## Barry Clement (Aug 28, 2018)

RLGA said:


> If your space is a single 26,241 sq. ft. area, then, yes, it is an assembly space, since the occupant load is greater than 50. If your space is divided up into smaller spaces with each having an occupant load less than 50, then it would be classified as a Group B occupancy. Does either of the suites have offices or non-gym spaces? If so, what are the areas and uses of those spaces?
> 
> What is the wall construction between the two suites?


wall construction is (1)hr 6" metal. because the gym is already open. we are going to build another wall right next to it which the fire and rescue said was fine.
workout gym-11653.2 net sq.ft., accessories (offices, storage, etc) 6225 net sq.ft.     gymnastics-18090 net sq.ft., accessories 7630 net sq.ft.


----------



## RLGA (Aug 28, 2018)

If the ancillary spaces ("accessories" per your usage) are separated from the Group A spaces with a 1-hour fire barrier, then the separated occupancies method can be used.

Assuming the ancillary spaces are a mix of Group B and S-1 spaces, I'll use the Group S-1 since it has the most restrictive allowable area between the two (I don't know what the areas for each occupancy group are).

Group A-3:

Allowable: 38,000 sq. ft.
Actual: 29,743 sq. ft.
Ratio: 0.78
Group S-1:

Allowable: 70,000 sq. ft.
Actual: 13,855 sq. ft.
Ratio: 0.20
Sum of Ratios: 0.78 + 0.20 = 0.98 </= 1, therefore, okay

Now this is using the net numbers for the spaces you provided. Building area is based on gross floor area, so this may change the ratios slightly upward. Also, since Group B has a greater allowable area, if you can break down the ancillary spaces down into their individual areas, the Groups B ratio will reduce the sum of ratios number--possibly offsetting the slight increase created by using gross floor areas instead of net floor areas.


----------

